# Topics > AI in car and transport >  L4 autonomous driving technologies, WeRide (JingChi Inc.), San Jose, California, Guangzhou, China

## Airicist

Developer - WeRide (JingChi Inc.)

----------


## Airicist

Driving to driverless future

Oct 22, 2019

----------


## Airicist

WeRide Autonomous Driving in Guangzhou China

Nov 12, 2019




> A compilation of various scenarios from our daily test in Guangzhou.

----------


## Airicist

WeRide's self-driving fleet exceeds 100 vehicles

May 13, 2020




> WeRide has unveiled for the first time its self-driving fleet reaching over 100 vehicles in April 2020, marking another significant progress after the milestone of WeRide’s open to public Robotaxi services running over 100 days. The company vows to expand its Robotaxi operation and achieve full autonomous driving in the next stage.

----------


## Airicist

Article "China's autonomous vehicle company WeRide starts driverless testing"

July 10, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Autonomous vehicle startup WeRide raises $320 million"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 13, 2021

----------


## Airicist

WeRide self-driving into Central Business District in Guangzhou, China

Jan 27, 2021




> WeRide, China’s leading autonomous driving company, becomes the first driverless-vehicle innovator to tests its cars in core urban areas of a first-tier Chinese city.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Chinese autonomous vehicle startup WeRide scores permit to test driverless cars in San Jose"

by Kirsten Korosec
April 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

WeRide Robovan, China's first Level 4 self driving cargo van

Sep 9, 2021




> WeRide Robovan, China's first Level 4 self-driving cargo van, makes debut today. Developed by WeRide, a world-leading autonomous driving company, together with Jiangling Motors (JMC), a major Chinese automobile manufacturer, WeRide Robovan will soon be put into commercial pilot operations by ZTO Express, a leading express delivery company in China. The three companies will work togehter to explore the know-how of upgrading urban logistics.
> Currently, WeRide offers an all-rounded product mix of Robotaxi, Robovan and Mini Robobus and will continue to accelerate its technology. The company is dedicated to pursuing L4 autonomous driving on both mobility and logistics services.

----------

